# Food Safety News Mon 12/16/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 16, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 12/16/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Faces of Food Safety: Meet Ryan Bradborn of the FSIS*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Dec 16, 2019 12:05 am Contributed Ryan Bradburn, an enforcement, investigations and analysis officer (EIAO) in the Springdale district and a 10-year FSIS employee, believes collaboration between the industry and the Agency is important to achieving lasting food safety. As an EIAO, Bradburn sees his role as one of the people who keeps both entities on the same page. He...  Continue Reading



* STEC climbs into third while Listeria continues to rise in Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 16, 2019 12:03 am The number of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli infections in Europe jumped last year while the increasing trend of Listeria cases continued, according to an annual report on zoonoses. The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) and European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) analysis also revealed a slight rise in Salmonella and Campylobacter. For information...  Continue Reading



* FDA issues warning letters to Friendly’s for ice cream plant and Hill’s Pet Nutrition for Vitamin D*
By News Desk on Dec 16, 2019 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading



* Analysis finds low levels of STEC in Norwegian meat*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 15, 2019 12:03 am Only two of more than 300 samples of beef and minced meat were positive for Shiga toxin-producing E. coli in Norway, according to a survey. The analysis of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) in 308 ground meat products was done by the Veterinary Institute on behalf of the Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet). The former...  Continue Reading


----------

